
Tired of Excel's VLOOKUP? Use SQL Queries on Excel Ranges - fzumstein
https://www.zoomeranalytics.com/blog/in-excel-sql
======
osullivj
How's the SQL engine implemented? I had a quick look at the xlwings code on
github and couldn't see it...

~~~
fzumstein
It's described in the last paragraph "Behind the scenes"

